# Microsoft Press Windows 8



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsoft Press has published a useful book for IT professionals that covers all the major features of Windows 8, from Internet Explorer 10 to Powershell v3. If you want to learn about what's new in Windows 8, then there's a huge amount of useful information in the 150 pages here. You can order the book via traditional means as a hardcopy for $14.99. Or if you want it in PDF format, you can get it totally free at:

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/microsoft_p...rview-for-it-professionals-final-edition.aspx

3 formats for download. PDF, Mobi & ePub


----------

